# Hello from the Hospital :)



## JohnathanO (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been on a waiting list for a cartilage transplant for a year now and finally got the call Friday that I got a donor, so I'm at the hospital bored out of my mind and missing my tortoises  Just thought I'd say Hi, surgery is tomorrow at 8am. Wish me luck, good thing I have this forum or I'd have absolutely nothing to do


----------



## Edna (Jan 30, 2011)

I bet you were happy to get that call! Sorry you're bored, maybe they have some reading material in the waiting areas? Thank goodness for this forum and for the internet in general, a constant source of entertainment. Best wishes to you on you surgery tomorrow, and for a speedy recovery!


----------



## JohnathanO (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank You, I'm actually in my room, I have reading material packed but I'm a bit nervous so I'm having a hard time focusing on anything.


----------



## kimby37 (Jan 30, 2011)

Good luck with your surgery and hope you have a quick recovery


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 30, 2011)

What is the cartilage for?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 30, 2011)

Were you waiting for cartilage for meniscus replacement surgery? It can also be known as alograph surgery. I only ask because I had surgery 2 years ago to repair my torn ACL and while they were in there they had to remove my medial meniscus and they said I could repair that by having the aforementioned procedure. 

Best of luck!


----------



## JohnathanO (Jan 30, 2011)

It's Osteochondral allograft transplantation surgery, thats all i know, lol I chipped a bone in my knee and the cartilage went with it, so i've been waiting for a cadaver to donate to me for a year. I'm at the only hospital in Canada that can do the procedure and the doctor thats performing the surgery is the doctor that pioneered it, so I'm confident everything will go well (fingers crossed) 

marty- cartilage is in between the bones to prevent the bones from rubbing each other.


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2011)

Good luck on your surgery tomorrow and let us know how everything goes.


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 30, 2011)

good luck!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 30, 2011)

That IS the exact surgery I need!! Very cool!! I was very nervous about the 2 knee surgeries I had to have and my husband told me that thousands of people have surgery every day and are just fine. That made me feel better so I hope it helps a little.


----------



## JohnathanO (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks again guys. 

CtTortoiseMom- are you on a donor list? I had a choice to either have the surgery or have half a knee replacement but since im only 26 the didn't want to do the replacement. Thats very true and it does help, I just remember the pain from my first surgery so thats whats making me nervous. I'll be sure to let you know how it goes.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 30, 2011)

I am not on a donor list because I cannot handle the recovery yet. Plus I am in no pain without a meniscus. They said I could have a good 5 years or more if I am careful. I try to be but I still hike and bike and play with the kids. I also do a little running. I am 31 and was 28 when I had my original knee surgeries.

On a side note my 11 year old tore her ACL last year and had it surgically repaired as well she was only released from physical therapy 2 months ago. She played premiere soccer and unfortunately it was too much for her growing legs. So sad that I had to learn that lesson. 

One more thing... Regarding your pain, I was in a world of pain and I really hate narcotics because they make me all cloudy. So I explained this to my surgeon and when I woke up in all that pain they brought the anesthesiologist in to give me a femoral nerve block. It numbed the nerves in my legs and I did not feel anything for 48 hours with no drugs. The only down side is that my husband had to carry me around for a couple of days.


----------



## RianSeeking (Jan 30, 2011)

Good, luck, Jonathon! And speedy recovery!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Johnathan:

Good luck tomorrow! And in the mean time, read all those old posts that you never read...wa-a-a-ay back to 1997!! Get all caught up, there's going to be a test at the end.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 30, 2011)

Good luck! Take care now


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 30, 2011)

good luck, i had a tiny surgery and i was so nervous about going under that they shot me twice w/ some brown juice that made me go to lala land lol and then i woke up lol recovery part was easy.. my prayers are with ya  see u tomorrow after u wake up


----------



## Isa (Jan 30, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow! I am sending you plenty of positive thoughts . I hope you have a speedy recovery  Please let us know how it goes xx


----------



## terryo (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sure you will be fine. You have lots of people here sending good thought's you way....prayers and hugs...and keep us posted on your recovery.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 30, 2011)

Your going to do fine! Just know we are all here silently cheering you on. Keep us updated.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Speedy recovery wishes coming your way today!! You will do great and we are all here waiting for your return!


----------



## JohnathanO (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, surgery went well, I was back in my room around 130, not feeling too much pain right now, hopefully not too much later either 

Thank for the kind words, everyones been great


----------



## oscar (Jan 31, 2011)

Have they told you how long you will have to be in hospital before you can go home? 
Hope everything goes well for you. And have a speedy recovery.

steve


----------



## Isa (Jan 31, 2011)

Good news  I am glad you are doing fine and that the surgery went well


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome back!! So glad it went well!


----------



## Jessicap (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to hear your surgery went well! My prayers will be for a quick recovery.


----------



## RV's mom (Feb 1, 2011)

here's my wish for you ~ a speedy and uneventful recovery. I'm awaiting the o.k. to have my L knee replaced... the sooner the better. can't walk anymore, and it really is a problem for work. Sports for young people are plus - minus.. the older we get (after playing sports) the more minus things become.

anyway, speedy recovery.

teri


----------



## JohnathanO (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, thanks again to everyone for the prayers and wishes.

A little update, I got home on February 3rd, I'm in a bit of pain and discomfort but it's bearable, I can't put weight on my leg for 2 months so Im very thankful I have such a great girlfriend and mother who are feeding and bathing my tortoises daily. My mom even brings them up to see me since she knows how much I'm missing them  

Anyway, doctor says everything is healing really well, I'm starting physio this week, and he says I can be back playing sports in a year. I'm very excited to be able to get out of bed and walk again.


----------



## Angi (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I am glad it went well. I hope you don't mind my asking why you needed a cartlidge transplant. For some reason in the picture in my head of you, you are fairly young. Were you injured? What sports do you play?


----------



## JohnathanO (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't mind at all, I'm 26, I chipped a bone in my knee and the cartilage went with the bone, I had a minor surgery a year ago to try to fix it and avoid a transplant but it didn't work so I had to be put on a donor list. 

I play hockey, soccer and golf, but because of my injury I haven't been able to do anything (even work) for the last year and a half, so I'm happy I finally got it done


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad to hear everything went great and you are on the mend!!


----------



## Angi (Feb 18, 2011)

Is that an unusual injury? I have never heard of that. I was just at the othopidic surgon with my 16 year old. He is a basketball player so we spend a lot of time it ortho. Mostly knee and ankle injuries. I know how awful it must be for you to not play sports. That would be very hard for my boys. I am guessing if you can't play sports or work you are probably spending a lot of time on an Xbox 360 or a PS3. Glad you are doing better.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, update us or really me. How is PT going? Is it really labor intensive? Do you have to achieve certain milestones in your recovery by certain times or risk some sort of deficit? I hope this post finds you doing great!!


----------

